# Heads Up !



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Thanx, Nu... ON is just too close to Ohio, eh? :ahhhhh:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh no! Thanks for posting this


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Countryboy said:


> Thanx, Nu... ON is just too close to Ohio, eh? :ahhhhh:


Way too close! Scary!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

EEEEEKKKK! It doesn't say 'WHERE' in Calif!!!!!!!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info! Just what us dog owners need - another obstacle. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have been really concerned about this because of the dog shows, especially when going to PCA regionals just around the corner and having so many dogs from all over being there I'm worried it will spread from there :-/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Me too! We just started our obedience class and some of the dogs in the class come from the pound. I worry they were exposed and could expose Misha. I will bring my own water and not let her drink out of the water bowls, but I want her to socialize. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It is absolutely terrifying. Because of this I have decided to not pursue an American championship on Journey and to postpone Jameson's debut, until they hopefully get to the bottom of this and have some answers about what is going on.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> It is absolutely terrifying. Because of this I have decided to not pursue an American championship on Journey and to postpone Jameson's debut, until they hopefully get to the bottom of this and have some answers about what is going on.


I am freaked out too! I was going to start showing Matisse and now I'm so paranoid. You just don't know where all the other dogs come from, what states, if they've come into contact with it. Many diseases, sometimes don't affect a given dog, but the dog can carry it. I wonder if that is the case with this one. That and just the fact that it damages so quickly...48 hours! Frightening.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I am freaked out too! I was going to start showing Matisse and now I'm so paranoid. You just don't know where all the other dogs come from, what states, if they've come into contact with it. Many diseases, sometimes don't affect a given dog, but the dog can carry it. I wonder if that is the case with this one. That and just the fact that it damages so quickly...48 hours! Frightening.


Really and it sounds like the symptoms are pretty generic - my dogs have had those symptoms that I have treated with flagyl and not rushed them to the vet.
Dog shows are really a hotbed for transmitting disease!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Like everyone else I have been following news of this around the internet since it broke, wondering what to do. The Animal Medical Center in NYC is another source for updates.

The New Dog Virus: Circovirus | Fur the Love of Pets
The unknown can be scary. Since so little is known about dog circovirus, making rational recommendations is a hard task.

Use common sense. Keep your dog away from sick dogs.
1. Wash your hands after petting someone else’s dog and before you pet your dog.
2. Report all illnesses to your veterinarian.
*3. Still nervous? Check for updates on the virus on The AMC website. We will recommend if it might be best to forgo the dog park, boarding kennel and doggie day care if the risks become more evident.*


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well this for sure if my dog had any symptoms, this would make me bring them into the vet a lot quicker then I usually would!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

